
Show HN: Check if you should self-isolate Covid-19 - oscargeorge
https://shouldiisolate.com/?source=hackernews
======
oscargeorge
Hi y'all, maker here. This is pretty basic/simple. And most of the information
is pretty generic. But hopefully this can help in the fight, and make some of
the waves of information easier to understand for each other. Feedback welcome
:-)

